# Updated sounddomain...



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

check out my new shoes.......  
http://members.sounddomain.com/6thgear


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NIce what kinda rims are they and Make sure U get LOW soon--it'll make the rims look better and the car altogether....


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

yeah i know gotta wait for money to drop in........ its Tenzo Psychos


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

EH, they're okay!! JUST KIDDING. Looks good.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

looks good, I love the Spec V wheels tho. Hey ,did you use regular spray paint for your calibers? do you need to clearcoat them? I'm about to do this mod when I get my rims in.


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *looks good, I love the Spec V wheels tho. Hey ,did you use regular spray paint for your calibers? do you need to clearcoat them? I'm about to do this mod when I get my rims in. *


forget all that primer and clearcoat....... all you need is a high temperature paint spray can and just keep cleaning them often; and you'll be str8....... i used bout 2-3 coats on each caliper


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hey, is that spray paint, the anonized blue color from plasti-kote? looks very close to that color. Thats what im gonna use for my interior pieces. and probably calibers.


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *hey, is that spray paint, the anonized blue color from plasti-kote? looks very close to that color. Thats what im gonna use for my interior pieces. and probably calibers. *


thats exactly tha one...... u got a good eye.......


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

looks good you need to paint the wood inside of the SE-R cutouts in the trunk it looks good but paint the edges of the SE-R....


----------



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

maxedout97maxima said:


> *looks good you need to paint the wood inside of the SE-R cutouts in the trunk it looks good but paint the edges of the SE-R.... *


yeah thats what i already started to do since i cut out another hole to insert my cap, i painted the edges of that hole but gotta finish the rest of the cutouts......


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

the calipers look sweet...that will be my next cheap mod too....


----------

